# Tons of illegal catfish products from Bangladesh, Myanmar recalled



## daveomak.fs (Jul 28, 2019)

* Tons of illegal catfish products from Bangladesh, Myanmar recalled*
By News Desk on Jul 27, 2019 07:27 pm More than 76,025 pounds of catfish products that were imported from Bangladesh and Myanmar, which are ineligible to export such products to the United States, are under recall in nine states. Premium Foods USA Inc. of Woodside, NY, reported the catfish products were imported on various dates from March 26, 2018, through March 8 this...  Continue Reading


----------

